# Custom Rear Deck Set Up.



## 801jessejames (Mar 8, 2010)

I am building a 4 6x9 rear deck speaker box for my 64 impala.I'm sure everyone is familiar with them so I will not go into details.My question is how many years back did chevy use the same rear deck shelf for the 64 and under impalas?.I know the 63 has the same exact size as the 64.Does the 62,61,60,59,etc have the same size or are they different?.I'm thinking of making a few of the boxes to sell but I would like to know how many of the years I can sell to.As of now it's just 63-64?.Are there any other compatible years?.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 801jessejames (Mar 8, 2010)

Come on damn it 194 views and no one says shit?.Somebody respond.


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/302747-four-6x9-fest.html


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

the 62 is made a lil different if you run 4 6x9s in the back they have to be diagnal because it is not a solid piece of metal in the back


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

My contribution - (4) - 6x9"s straight across on my 6foe


----------

